# Mexico bike setup database



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hey guys, im gonna post my flux setup on the turner forum tonight or tomorrow (im picking it up later today) and thought we should have something similar down here. 
so heres the format i borrowed (stole) from the homers/posers forum... I mean turner forum LOL

* Main purpose: 
* Trail terrain: 
* Frame: 
* Frame Size: 
* Color (frame/rear triangle): 
* Shock: 
* Fork: 
* Brakes: 
* Brake Levers: 
* Cranks: 
* Shifters: 
* Front Derailleur: 
* Rear Derailleur: 
* Chain: 
* Pedals: 
* Stem: 
* Handlebar: 
* Seatpost: 
* Saddle:
* Bottom Bracket: 
* Cassette: 
* Headset: 
* Grips: 
* Front Tire: 
* Front Rim: 
* Front Hub/Skewer: 
* Rear Tire: 
* Rear Rim: 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: 
* Seatpost Collar: 
*** Build Weight: 

* Future Changes:

just copy paste and fill in the specs
ps. u guys know "this thread is worthless without pics"


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

* Main purpose: AM
* Trail terrain: Steep climbs, technical descents
* Frame: GT Timberline
* Frame Size: 19" I guess?
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Khaki 
* Shock: N/A
* Fork: N/A LOL
* Brakes: Shimano Altus 
* Brake Levers: Shimano Altus 
* Cranks: Shimano?
* Shifters: Shimano Altus
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Altus
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Acera
* Chain: Shimano?
* Pedals: Shimano?
* Stem: default (GT)
* Handlebar: default
* Seatpost: default
* Saddle: GT Gel Lite
* Bottom Bracket: no f*cking idea (shimano? jajajaja)
* Cassette: Shimano?
* Headset: default
* Grips: Onza
* Front Tire: Trek Cliff Hanger
* Front Rim: Araya
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano Exage
* Rear Tire: Tornel ?
* Rear Rim: Araya
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano Exage
* Seatpost Collar: default
*** Build Weight: around 13kg


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn, how many times did I repear Shimano or Shimano Altus?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Damn, how many times did I repear Shimano or Shimano Altus?


you should get sponsered by them, just in gratification of your loyalty    

j/k, we all know that is gonna change soon.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah I'm gonna send them a email right now lol, maybe If I send a photo too they'll get so...so...sad they'll sponsor me right away


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

* Main purpose: Average Trail Riding
* Trail terrain: Mostly dry clayish or clayish mud
* Frame: Titus Switchblade 2004, 5" Rockers
* Frame Size: Medium
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Sexy Anodized Black / Polished Aluminum
* Shock: 5th Element Air 7.875 X 2, 95-100 PSI Main Chamber / 45-50 PSI IFP chamber
* Fork: Magura Phaon 2004, 90-125 travel, coil sprung, open-bath, adj. comp, reb, preload
* Brakes: Magura Julie 2002
* Brake Levers: Magura Julie
* Cranks: Shimano Alivio FC-M440, 170mm
* Shifters: Shimano Alivio 8sp triggers
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT, 34.8, top pull, bottom swing (?)
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore 8/9sp compatible
* Chain: SRAM PC-58 with Powerlink
* Pedals: Shimano PD-M424, platform clipless.
* Stem: Ritchey Generic, 95mm, 6° rise
* Handlebar: Giant Generic
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 31.6 X 280mm
* Saddle: Selle unknown... painful as an enema.
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB-UN52, 73 X 113, square taper.
* Cassette: Performance 8sp, 12-30
* Headset: Chris King Nothreadset
* Grips: Specialized
* Front Tire: WTB Motoraptor 2.4" (2.3" real), wire bead, heavy casing.
* Front Rim: Mavic 221 (bent), 32 spokes
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano Deore 555 flangeless
* Rear Tire: Specialized Adrenaline Sport 2.0" (2.09" real), wire bead, 70sA duro
* Rear Rim: Unknown brand, 36 spokes
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano 555, flangeless directional design, 16pts of engagement
* Seatpost Collar: Vital 34.9mm
*** Build Weight: Heavy, but sturdy.

* Future Changes:
Inminent:
Fox Float R instead of 5th Element (5ht is for sale here)
Rear hub, replaced by same model but in black, this couls lead to rim change to Vuelta Excalibur or Typhoon, maybe other cheapo one.

Planned/Lusted after:
Saddle to WTB Rocket V Race
Pedals to Time ATAC
Wheelset (build unknown)
Fork for newer Magura or Revelation
Drivetrain for X.7 or LX... maybe keeping it at 8sp... more durable especially with dusty/muddy local conditions.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

*Kona Blast*

* Main purpose: Cross Country
* Trail terrain: Lose dust 
* Frame: Kona 7005 Butted Aluminum
* Frame Size: 18"
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Black
* Shock: -------
* Fork: MZ Comp
* Brakes: Shimano Mechanical Disc (BR-M465)
* Brake Levers: Avid Disc brake lever FR-5
* Cranks: TruVativ FiveD
* Shifters: Deore
* Front Derailleur: Deore
* Rear Derailleur: Deore
* Chain: Shimano CN-HG53 (9sp) 
* Pedals: Wellgo LU-A9 with clips & straps
* Stem: Kona Control
* Handlebar: Kona Aluminum Riser
* Seatpost: Kona Thumb 
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Sport
* Bottom Bracket: TruVativ Square LE
* Cassette: jejeje ????
* Headset: Aheadset STS
* Grips: Kona Mooseknuckle
* Front Tire: Tioga Terra Firma 26 x 1.95
* Front Rim: Sun Black Eye
* Front Hub/Skewer: KK Disc
* Rear Tire: Tioga Terra Firma 26 x 1.95
* Rear Rim: Sun Black Eye
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano Disc FH-M475 disc
* Seatpost Collar: Kona QR
*** Build Weight: Pretty Light

* Future Changes: Giant Reign 1 2006 or Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 2006


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

* Main purpose: A bit of everything  
* Trail terrain: Lose dust and hardpack soil
* Frame: Giant Rincon
* Frame Size: 17"
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Gray/silver with some "pecero" coloured green stripes
* Shock: -------
* Fork: Mx Comp ETA 105mm
* Brakes: Crappy tektro V's with koolstop pads
* Brake Levers: Shimano EF-29
* Cranks: TruVativ IsoFlow
* Shifters: Shimano EF-29
* Front Derailleur: Shimano Acera
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Alivio 8 speed
* Chain: KMC
* Pedals: Shimano M-520
* Stem: Giant
* Handlebar: Generic (got a Easton EA 50 OS lying around)
* Seatpost: Generic
* Saddle: Big a$$ Giant Groove (too soft and wide)
* Bottom Bracket: ?
* Cassette: Shimano HG-50 8 speed
* Headset: Cane Creek
* Grips: Giant
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 2.1
* Front Rim: Alex CR18 double wall
* Front Hub/Skewer: Generic (got a Deore lying around)
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1
* Rear Rim: Alex CR18 double wall
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Generic
* Seatpost Collar: ?
*** Build Weight: I dont know, maybe around 14 kg

* Future Changes: Maybe pimp it a bit more (put the noew bars and hub and maybe a disc brake up front) and hopefully a new bike soon


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, the flux will be ready tomorrow, had some front derraileur problems with it
but heres Camila (my cannondale)

* Main purpose: all mountain/commuter
* Trail terrain: dusty, muddy, rocky, leafs, roots etc.
* Frame: Cannondale F-300
* Frame Size: M
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Yellow/black
* Shock: N/A
* Fork:Zoke MX Pro Eta 120mm
* Brakes: avid single digit 3
* Brake Levers: shimano lx
* Cranks: truvativ stylo team (blue)
* Shifters: sram x9
* Front Derailleur: deore
* Rear Derailleur: x9
* Chain: sram 
* Pedals: shimano something (515 sounds like something real)
* Stem: thompson 90mm
* Handlebar: fsa xc190
* Seatpost: thompson
* Saddle: WTB rocket V team
* Bottom Bracket: raceface evolve
* Cassette: sram
* Headset: fsa reducer
* Grips: specialized
* Front Tire: serfas gator
* Front Rim: mavic xc 717
* Front Hub/Skewer: shimano xt
* Rear Tire: serfas gator
* Rear Rim: mavic xc 717
* Rear Hub/Skewer: shimano xt
* Seatpost Collar: stock cannondale
*** Build Weight: mmm... 11kg as far as i can remember

* Future Changes no more please!

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=136738&stc=1&d=1138683272

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137189&stc=1&d=1138831436

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=125655&stc=1&d=1135014108


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, that didnt work... heres the pics


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

* Main purpose: Provide tons & tons of fun!
* Trail terrain: Whatever is in front of my front wheel
* Frame: Titus Moto Lite
* Frame Size: Medium
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Gunmetal Gray
* Shock: Fox RP3
* Fork: Fox Talas R
* Brakes: Shimano XT disc
* Brake Levers: Hone integrated shifters
* Cranks: Hone
* Shifters: Hone integrated shifters
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT low-normal 
* Chain: Shimano HG-something 
* Pedals: Shimano 647 
* Stem: Silver Thomson X4
* Handlebar: Easton EA50 OS Monkeybar
* Seatpost: RaceFace Atlas
* Saddle: Selle San Marco Arami
* Bottom Bracket: integrated with Hone
* Cassette: Shimano XT
* Headset: Chris King, is there any other? J/K, came with fork
* Grips: Oury lock on grips 
* Front Tire: Kenda Nevagal Stick-e 2.35
* Front Rim: Mavic Crossland
* Front Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossland
* Rear Tire: Specialized Roll-X
* Rear Rim: Mavic Crossland
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Mavic Crossland
* Seatpost Collar: Silver Salsa yei!
*** Build Weight: don't know/don't care much, it rides awesome!

* Future Changes:

RS Revelation
Kenda Nevegal DTC 2.1 for rear tire
Titus FR Lowers


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

* Main purpose: Snobbery and Posing
* Trail terrain: Anything
* Frame: 04 Turner Burner Supergo Blowout Special
* Frame Size: XL
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Black
* Shock: Fox Float R
* Fork: 04 Marzocchi Marathon S 105
* Brakes: Avid BB5 Mechanical Disk
* Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial Ti
* Cranks: XT Hollowtech 1
* Shifters: LX
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Chain: SRAM PC991
* Pedals: Shimano SPD 515
* Stem: Thomson Elite 5 x 130 Black
* Handlebar: Answer Protaper Carbon 1" Riser
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 27.2 x 410 Black
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Stealth Black
* Bottom Bracket: XT ES71
* Cassette: SRAM PG990 Red
* Headset: King Black
* Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock-On
* Front Tire: Kenda Blue Groove 2.1 Stick-e
* Front Rim: DT Swiss XR4.1d
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King ISO Black / Speedcific
* Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.1 DTC
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss XR4.1d
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King ISO Black / Speedcific
* Seatpost Collar: Hope QR Black
*** Build Weight: Don't know

* Future Changes: Actually very happy with it right now, maybe a 120mm stem.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

HT

* Main purpose: been ridden
* Trail terrain: anything on the ground
* Frame: 03 C´dale Terra
* Frame Size: M
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Red
* Shock: N/A
* Fork: RS Duke SL (rebuilt to eliminate design problems)
* Brakes: Avid SD 5
* Brake Levers: Avid SD 5
* Cranks: Shimano Alivio
* Shifters: Deore
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: Deore
* Chain: SRAM PC69
* Pedals: Shimano SPD 515 / Cheap Platforms (depending on the trail)
* Stem: Thomson Elite 5 x 90 Black
* Handlebar: Titec Hellbent 1" Rise
* Seatpost: Kalloy 27.2 Black
* Saddle: Specialized BG Comp 03
* Bottom Bracket: LX
* Cassette: Deore G50
* Headset: Cane Creek S2 w/reducers to C´dale
* Grips: ODI Yeti HardCore (they rule)
* Front Tire: Michelin HotS 2.1 
* Front Rim: Sun Rhyno Lite
* Front Hub/Skewer: Deore 530
* Rear Tire: Michelin HotS 2.1
* Rear Rim: Sun Rhyno Lite
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Deore 530
* Seatpost Collar: Kalloy black
*** Build Weight: 13 kg

* Future Changes: Almost everything, for now Frame: MC rumble/Azonic stealhead, Fork: RS Pike
---------------------------------------------------

FS

* Main purpose: Gravity
* Trail terrain: anything goes
* Frame: Norco Six 05
* Frame Size: M
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Gray metal gun
* Shock: DHX 3.0
* Fork: Zoke Z1 FR2 150
* Brakes: Hayes HFX 8´´
* Brake Levers: Hayes HFX
* Cranks: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Shifters: SRAM X.9
* Front Derailleur: Deore
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9
* Chain: SRAM PC69
* Pedals: Wellgo Platforms 
* Stem: Truvativ Hussefelt
* Handlebar: Truvativ Hussefelt DH
* Seatpost: Titec Telescopic Black
* Saddle: Titec Berzerkr comfort (comfort??? wtf?? )
* Bottom Bracket: Some Truvativ, I guess
* Cassette: SRAM (dunno which one)
* Headset: Cane Creek OEM, deep cups
* Grips: ODI Rufian lock on 
* Front Tire: Nokian NBX 2.3 
* Front Rim: Alex Supra N
* Front Hub/Skewer: No branded 20mm thru axel
* Rear Tire: Nokian NBX 2.3
* Rear Rim: Alex Supra N
* Rear Hub/Skewer: No branded 12mm thru axel
* Seatpost Collar: Titec
*** Build Weight: 18.5 kg

* Future Changes: saddle WTB Rocket V or Pure V…..and tires TBD

Pics to come.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

*Rock!*

HT RM Vertex 50

* Main purpose: AM - XC - Por las tortillas, pan y chelas
* Trail terrain: Anything
* Frame: Rocky Mountain Vertex 50
* Frame Size: 16"
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Black 
* Shock: N/A
* Fork: Marzocchi mx PRO ETA
* Brakes: Shimano hydra deore 556? 666?  
* Brake Levers: shimano 556? 666? 
* Cranks: Shimano Deore LX 580
* Shifters: Deore
* Front Derailleur: XT
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Chain: SRAM PC990
* Pedals: Shimano SPD 520
* Stem: Race face Evolve XC
* Handlebar: Race face Evolve XC
* Seatpost: Race face Evolve XC
* Saddle: Generic Rocky Mountain
* Bottom Bracket: integrated?  
* Cassette: LX
* Headset: Cane Creek S3
* Grips: RM
* Front Tire: coming soon
* Front Rim: mmm maybe sun DS1 or mavic 321
* Front Hub/Skewer: Hope XC/ hope Skewer
* Rear Tire: Panaracer XC Fire
* Rear Rim:mmm maybe sun DS1 or mavic 321
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Hope XC/ hope Skewer
* Seatpost Collar: Rocky Mountain
*** Build Weight: sabe?!! 

* Future Changes: Saddle Selle Italia - Selle San Marcos - WTB Rider

---------------------------------------------------

FS

* Main purpose: AM - XC - Por las tortillas, pan y chelas
* Trail terrain: anything 
* Frame: Rocky MountainETSX 04
* Frame Size: 16.5"
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Brown Fox mmm Tornasol cafe/gris 
* Shock: Rock Shox Bar
* Fork: Fox Vanilla R 125 ´04
* Brakes: Shimano Hydra 556? 666? jajaja
* Brake Levers: Shimano 666  
* Cranks: Shimano LX 580
* Shifters: Shimano LX
* Front Derailleur: LX
* Rear Derailleur: XT
* Chain: SRAM PC990
* Pedals: Shimano 520
* Stem: Thomson 90 mm.
* Handlebar: Race Face Deus 
* Seatpost: Race Elite RM pretty Light
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V Stealth Black
* Bottom Bracket: Integrated 
* Cassette: XT
* Headset: Race Face Deus
* Grips: Race Face Lock-On
* Front Tire: Tioga DH Factory
* Front Rim: Mavic XC 117
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano deore 525 o 556   
* Rear Tire: Panaracer XC Fire
* Rear Rim: Mavic XC 117
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano deore 525 o 556   
* Seatpost Collar: RM
*** Build Weight: Mas ligera que una Turbo 

* Future Changes: Hope Bulb hubs + DT 4.1d rims- Fox Vanilla r 130mm 05 ..... RP3 Fox shock maybe  I´m Happy with my RS Bar maybe 

___________________________________________________________________

Coming Soon..

SingleSpeed

Azonic DS1 with stem hope , Mavic XC 177-deore hubs (from my ETSX)
Handlebar Easton- Race Face....Fox Vanilla R 125 / Race Face Prodigy Crank / Disc Brak BB7 Avid
etc...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

*my rig*

There we go 
Main purpose: Showing off (on the mountain of course)
* Trail terrain: It's my one and only bike, so all terrain it is.
* Frame: Dean Duke Softail
* Frame Size: Medium
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Grey (Titanium)
* Shock: Cane Creek AD-5
* Fork: Spinner Aeris Ti
* Brakes: Vuelta Mag Tuned 
* Brake Levers: Extralite Ultralevers
* Cranks: Extralite E-bones
* Shifters: XTR 952 tuned
* Front Derailleur: XTR 960 Ti bolts
* Rear Derailleur: XTR 960 tuned with Prolite kit
* Chain: KMC X10 SL
* Pedals: Crank Bros.Ti Eggbeater with Ti spindle
* Stem: Syntace F99 Ti bolts
* Handlebar: Maxm MX-5
* Seatpost: Extralite The post UL
* Saddle:Selle Italia SLR
* Bottom Bracket: FSA Plat Pro Ti
* Cassette: XTR 11-34
* Headset: Extralite Freehead
* Grips: Foam generic
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.1
* Front Rim: DT Swiss XR-4.1 28 aerolite rays
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT 240S Speedcific skewer
* Rear Tire: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss XR-4.1 32 aerolite rays
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT 240S Speedcific skewer
* Seatpost Collar: Extralite

*** Build Weight: 8,708 gr

* Future Changes:Tune Speedneedle saddle and QR


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow lot's ofpeople are waitng for saddles hhhmmmmmmmm... interesting


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

And now its time for priscila to introduce herself

* Main purpose: all mountain
* Trail terrain: all types
* Frame: Turner Flux 06
* Frame Size: L
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Polished silver
* Shock: Fox FLOAT RP3
* Fork: zoke marathon s
* Brakes: hope mono mini
* Brake Levers: hope mono mini
* Cranks: raceface evolve xc
* Shifters: sram x7
* Front Derailleur: sram xgen
* Rear Derailleur: sram x7
* Chain: sram
* Pedals: shimano pd 520
* Stem: specialized something
* Handlebar: raceface evolve
* Seatpost: thompson
* Saddle: wtb pure V
* Bottom Bracket: raceface evolve xc
* Cassette: sram
* Headset: Chris King
* Grips: raceface good n' evil
* Front Tire: wtb velociraptor
* Front Rim: mavic xm 317
* Front Hub/Skewer: hope xc silver blue skewer
* Rear Tire: wtb velociraptor
* Rear Rim: mavic xm 317
* Rear Hub/Skewer: hope xc blue blue skewer
* Seatpost Collar: hope blue
*** Build Weight:

* Future Changes: thompson stem carbon handlebar


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

really nice, love the color of the skewers. congrats on the bike


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That marathon looks so bling!!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

triphop said:


> And now its time for priscila to introduce herself
> 
> * Main purpose: all mountain
> * Trail terrain: all types
> ...


Holly jesus! you made a very good commponents choice, are this components from your last bike or did you just get them from somewhere?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> That marathon looks so bling!!


That's because it is!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> That's because it is!


Better yet... it works better than it looks.

IMO, the best Marathon ever made. Not as many features as more recent ones... but much better damping.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

triphop said:


> And now its time for priscila to introduce herself
> 
> * Main purpose: all mountain
> * Trail terrain: all types
> ...


Mmmmmmmm... yummmy....


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Holly jesus! you made a very good commponents choice, are this components from your last bike or did you just get them from somewhere?


transferred most components, had to buy hubs, headset, skewers and brakes, makes things easier on the wallet


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

triphop said:


> And now its time for priscila to introduce herself
> 
> * Rear Rim: mavic xm 317
> * Rear Hub/Skewer: hope xc blue blue skewer
> ...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*Pimp my wife's ride*

Here's my wife's bike...
I'd like to start upgrading it for her. First things to change: Fork and Wheels.
Any suggestions?

* Main purpose: Riding around
* Trail terrain: All
* Frame: 04 Specialized Rockhopper
* Frame Size: 17" 
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Dream Silver
* Shock: NA
* Fork: Manipoo Six (any upgrade suggestions?)
* Brakes: Tektro
* Brake Levers: Shimano Alivio
* Cranks: Truvativ 5-D
* Shifters: Shimano Alivio
* Front Derailleur: Shimano LX (from my parts bin) Thanks Warp 
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore 8-speed
* Chain: Shimano IG-31
* Pedals: Shimano 540 SPD
* Stem: Generic 10 degree rise
* Handlebar: Generic alloy riser
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite 30.9 (from my parts bin)
* Saddle: WTB Speed-She (from WTB swap meet)  
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ Square Taper
* Cassette: Shimano HG-50, 8-speed, 11-32T
* Headset: Cheap
* Grips: Specialized Durango
* Front Tire: Specialized Roll-X 2.0 wire bead
* Front Rim: Alex DM-20
* Front Hub/Skewer: Joy Tech 32h crappy
* Rear Tire: Specialized Roll-X 2.0 wire bead
* Rear Rim: Alex DM-20
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Joy Tech 32h freehup
* Seatpost Collar: Alloy QR
*** Build Weight: Don't know

* Future Changes: Wheels and fork are first priorities.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

triphop said:


> ok, that didnt work... heres the pics


Love that first shot. Levitation!


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

* Main purpose: Trail
* Trail terrain: Variado
* Frame: K2 ZED 4.0 2004
* Frame Size: S/15
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Grey w yellow-white decals
* Shock: na.
* Fork: Manitou Six Deluxe 2000 80mm.
* Brakes: Hayes HFX-9
* Brake Levers: Hayes HFX-9
* Cranks: Shimano XT
* Shifters: Sachs Quartz
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano LX
* Chain: Shimano IG-51
* Pedals: Odissey 'algo' 
* Stem: Specialized Team
* Handlebar: Vital DH
* Seatpost: Thomson
* Saddle: Selle Italia -Specialized ProLong Evolution
* Bottom Bracket: Truvativ
* Cassette: Sram 6.0
* Headset: CaneCreek integrado
* Grips: Tioga
* Front Tire: Intense CC 2.25 D70
* Front Rim: WTB SpeedDisc
* Front Hub/Skewer: XT/XT
* Rear Tire: Michelin AllMountain 2.20
* Rear Rim: Araya 'algo'
* Rear Hub/Skewer: XT/XT
* Seatpost Collar: K2 genérico
*** Build Weight:   

* Future Changes:

Manitou Minute 2:00
Thomson Stem


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hard Tail
* Main purpose: Everithing, From las tortillas to some racing (it has a bad engine...)
* Trail terrain: Roots, rocks, loose soil, and the streets of Toluca...
* Frame: Merida silver edition (matts 500)
* Frame Size: 18"
* Color (frame/rear triangle): dark blue, gunmetal 
* Shock: NA
* Fork: dont know
* Brakes: stock v-brakes
* Brake Levers: stock
* Cranks: Shimano XT hollowtech II
* Shifters: shimano deore
* Front Derailleur: shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: shimano XT
* Chain: SRAM PG-990
* Pedals: crank brothers candy
* Stem: Thomson 90 mm 0 deg
* Handlebar: profile flatbar 3 deg
* Seatpost: thomson elite 330x27.2
* Saddle: x-mission carbon
* Bottom Bracket: NA
* Cassette: SRAM 
* Headset: Cane creek something
* Grips: dont know
* Front Tire: Kenda navegal 2.0
* Front Rim: alexrim something
* Front Hub/Skewer: deore
* Rear Tire: tioga 1.95
* Rear Rim: alexrim something
* Rear Hub/Skewer: deore
* Seatpost Collar: merida
*** Build Weight: dont know, some say about 12 - 13 kg

* Future Changes: None
-------------------------------------------
F.S. 

* Main purpose: Everithing, From las tortillas to some racing (it has a bad engine...)
* Trail terrain: Roots, rocks, loose soil, and the streets of Toluca...
* Frame: Turner Flux 2005
* Frame Size: small
* Color (frame/rear triangle): polished metal
* Shock: Fox Float RP3
* Fork: Rock Shox Reba team
* Brakes: Hope mono mini 
* Brake Levers: Hope 
* Cranks: Truvativ Stylo team
* Shifters: SRAM X0 twist shifters 
* Front Derailleur: shimano XTR
* Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0 
* Chain: SRAM PG-990m 
* Pedals: crank brothers candy Ti 
* Stem: Thomson X4 110 mm 0 deg 
* Handlebar: RaceFace Next XC Carbon Flat Bar 
* Seatpost: thomson Elite 410x27.2 setback
* Saddle: fizik gobi 
* Bottom Bracket: isis drive
* Cassette: SRAM 
* Headset: Chris King pewter 
* Grips: SRAM 
* Front Tire: Kenda navegal 2.1
* Front Rim: DT Swiss 4.1d 
* Front Hub/Skewer: Chris King pewter/ Hope gunmetal
* Rear Tire: Kenda Navegal DTC 2.1
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss 4.1d 
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Chris King pewter /Hope gunmetal 
* Seatpost Collar: Hope gunmetal
*** Build Weight: Don't know! 

The pictures:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Arivas, have you bought the Flux frame?

That looks like an awesome build spec.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, I already put the partially built frame on the couch...! sorry no pics, it really is a beautifull frame. Although most of the -to aquire- components are already talked to I'm open to sugestions!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

As one Turner leaves Mexico, another replaces it. I'm counting 5 Flux frames here on the Mexico board.

Your build looks awesome. My only suggestions would be Blue Groove 2.1 front/Nev 2.1 DTC rear. They've worked really well for me here.

Just wondering why a flat bar? I rode with one for years, but since I changed to a riser I'll never go back to a flat bar.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Yep, I already put the partially built frame on the couch...! sorry no pics, it really is a beautifull frame. Although most of the -to aquire- components are already talked to I'm open to sugestions!


I'd go with a latest generation crankset and an Elite seatpost instead of the Masterpiece. The Masterpiece is rated for road riding by Thomson.

Also, I'd go with Magura Martas instead of the Hopes. Minis are nice brakes, but too many reported problems of noises and if something breaks on them, you have no support in Mexico. Not to mention the brake pads.

Magura has always been very good to me. An e-mail and I get my problems sorted out. I can find either Magura (hardly, but possible) or Koolstop pads for my brakes.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I'll try your avice on wheels, still haven't found the ideal combo for my riding conditions and as I'm almost starting from sratch I can still do some experimentation, have you tried yor wheels on deep mud? how about durability? I ride 30 km on asphalt to ride 20 on the mountains, how do you think the combo will work out? 
I'm used to ride with the flatbar I'll put bar ends (profile), wich are useful for me in climbing or just change hand position, what are the advantages of the riser bars? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> I'm used to ride with the flatbar I'll put bar ends (profile), wich are useful for me in climbing or just change hand position, what are the advantages of the riser bars? Thanks for the advice!


More comfort by not stretching your weight that much, a bit better weight distribution. Less spacers under the stem for a good all-around handlebar height.

The risers work awesome for long rides. The flat bars are a reminiscence of when MTB was all about racing.

Early MTB's had risers... then the racer-boy rage started in the early nineties and then everybody was on flat bars, because "you can't climb without bar-ends" way of thinking. Then people started riding more aggressively and the flat became obsolete for anything but racing.

It's a matter of what fits you better. If you like flats better, then go for them. If you prefer risers, then risers are the way to go.

I prefer risers.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Didn't know about the rating on the Tomson! thanks for the tip; as for the brakes they are already waiting for a smugler that brings them here, a friend of mine is sold them to me, they are new and I think the Ponchipaquete includes some spare pads, I checked on the Turner Flux setup DB and found that there are lots of people using them... hope I don't ran into trouble...! Thanks for the advices!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> ... what are the advantages of the riser bars? Thanks for the advice!


riser bars looks kool! anything else is just gimmiks!

jajaja
no
if you want to try a riser bar I can lend you a Specialized bar, if you're intrested.

I think it's just a matter of personal preferences. Suposedly, a riser bar lets you have your grips higher, which might be good for trails. I think you can come over this with a stem with a higher angle, but I think that also riser bars are wider than flat bars, at least those that I have found.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Comfort is a subjective matter, I agree (and work with that every day...!), I've been on the bike for up to 7 hrs. and really not felt that my back nor my hands are having problems; in the begining I tended to ride with the "death grip" to the handlebar and that was a source of numbness on the hands, now I try to be more relaxed and keep an eye on my position.
Aniway what would be the recomended handle bar height for XC riding?, I've heard of about 1 in. lower to the saddle height...
I will try the riser bar in any case just to have a feel of it, I'm a slow racer so I'm confused on wich type of equipment works for me...!

Antonio


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, koolness is an important factor, I hope the hordes of nice looking ladies don't just fall upon me... (JAJAJAJAJAJAJA), if we could arange something I would like to take your generous offer to try the riser, i still have time on this item!
I'm worried with the width isue, I've already ended up wraped up in a tree and it's not fun... (well my friends found it funny and amussing, even asking me to do it again... wich of course i did just this week...!) 

Antonio


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Tigerdog: lets list the Flux riders in Mexico so far:


Yours Truly
Arivas
Triphop

Whom am I missing?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

arivas said:


> Comfort is a subjective matter, I agree (and work with that every day...!)


I've been tempted to run some flat bars on the Flux since I got the Spot, but that would definately be less fun for downhills... I'd rather enjoy the bike to its fullest potential than getting that OTB feeling on steeper stuff!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey Tigerdog: lets list the Flux riders in Mexico so far:
> 
> 
> Yours Truly
> ...


At least Vizcaino and Last Biker....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Well, koolness is an important factor, I hope the hordes of nice looking ladies don't just fall upon me... (JAJAJAJAJAJAJA), if we could arange something I would like to take your generous offer to try the riser, i still have time on this item!
> I'm worried with the width isue, I've already ended up wraped up in a tree and it's not fun... (well my friends found it funny and amussing, even asking me to do it again... wich of course i did just this week...!)
> 
> Antonio


My bar's are 25" wide, but I don't know much how the would compare to yours. But if you want them, tell me and I can lent them later.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok... while reading this I realized two things... 1.- U guys have a lot of spare time during work hours (I do also but no internet connection at the office) and 2.- us homers are getting quite popular down here! 
what the hell... just got back from work and missed all the new bike action?? 
well anyways, first things first... arivas congrats on the flux... I can truly say U will enjoy it just like Im enjoying mine! 
now a few Q's: where/who did u buy it from? 
how tall are u? (just wondering why the small frame)
and most importantly: HOW THE HELL ARE U GOING TO BE ABLE TO LIVE 2 WHOLE MONTHS STARING AT THE FRAME WAITING TO BUILD IT UP?? (I wanted to build and ride mine the minute I saw the frame)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> ok... while reading this I realized two things... 1.- U guys have a lot of spare time during work hours (I do also but no internet connection at the office) and 2.- us homers are getting quite popular down here!
> what the hell... just got back from work and missed all the new bike action??
> well anyways, first things first... arivas congrats on the flux... I can truly say U will enjoy it just like Im enjoying mine!
> now a few Q's: where/who did u buy it from?
> ...


Well, you know something about Turners and popularity in Mexico? I think that after Comercial Mexicana started selling Turners for 20 coca cola cans and 50 pesos they're getting pretty popular in Mexico.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I used to run a more racer-oriented setup with my bars pretty low. I now run my grips at the same height as my saddle, and that works well for me.

It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Arivas,

Congratulations !!!!. The Flux set-up is very nice !!!. You should consider a better crankset. I would recommend a FSA K-Force MegaExo.
Also, regarding to the brakes, can you still change the selection and choose either a Magura Marta SL or Formula Oro Puro ?.

Cheers,

Fidel.



arivas said:


> -------------------------------------------
> F.S.
> 
> * Main purpose: Everithing, From las tortillas to some racing (it has a bad engine...)
> ...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Well, you know something about Turners and popularity in Mexico? I think that after Comercial Mexicana started selling Turners for 20 coca cola cans and 50 pesos they're getting pretty popular in Mexico.


Pictures speak a thousand words...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Pictures speak a thousand words...


Mada... WTF? You sounded like a pissed off, thin-skinned, poseur snobbish homer....

I just couldn't get the idea of your picture... so you just got awarded with this...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Mada... WTF? You sounded like a pissed off, thin-skinned, poseur snobbish homer....
> 
> I just couldn't get the idea of your picture... so you just got awarded with this...


Or better yet...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Pictures speak a thousand words...


You mean something like this?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Check this build from GDL:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=188088

Bling bling bling


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Simple... pic is of a squirrel... or an ARDILLA!

or with some more apples ARDIDOS! LOL... hey, im just the translator guys


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Check this build from GDL:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=188088
> 
> Bling bling bling


Plastic bikes are for roadies.... Only Ti, Al and Steel are MTB approved.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Congratulations*

Antonio :
Congratulations for your Turner Flux ,

Vizcaìno ; don't give bad advices to Antonio , the Truvativ Stylo team is one of the best crankset , see the reviews (mtbr) and compare... ja ja ja ja , today in D.F.
I have a lunch with Vizcaìno and other female mountain biker , we have a nice time.

Antonio , you fork (Reba Team) are one of the best companies to the Flux frame.

See you .

the last biker.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi!
1. Well, yes my work implies some time in idle while waiting for the Totem Machine to answer, meanwhile wide band is a great thing to have!  
2. Thanks for the congratulations, I´m really happy even if I have to wait for building it!
now a few Q's: where/who did u buy it from? 
From an undisclosed gentleman, most of my components are going to come from a friend that is getting rid of a lot of stuf, it seems that after investing a lot of money on building himself a bike has found that this is not really for him... 
how tall are u? (just wondering why the small frame)

I´m 1.67 the current bike has TT of 23 in and a 90 mm stem, the Turner has 22.5 in of TT and I will put a 110 mm stem; I currently feel that my bike is somewhat long as it is difficult taking switchbacks or tight turns, it feels stable while going down, well, thats when I choose the right line and don´t end bouncing from one place to another...

and most importantly: HOW THE HELL ARE U GOING TO BE ABLE TO LIVE 2 WHOLE MONTHS STARING AT THE FRAME WAITING TO BUILD IT UP?? (I wanted to build and ride mine the minute I saw the frame)

Easy: taking the bike out off my sight!!! I would really like to build it now but I would also have to pay it NOW  ... My plan was to buy everything in august, but I had a great oportunity so I´m going to have an intensive diet of maruchan and tuna fish for the rest of the quincena... It was worth it. Maybe I could pull out something without robbing a bank but I really don´t want to stress things on the financial side.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks! Well maybe the cranks are not quite blingi but I think they will do for now, I currently have shimano external bearings and no problems so far... I will keep your sugestion in mind in case anything goes south... But WOW those K-Force are $500 usd!!! I was toying with the Truvativ GXP Stylo Carbon, and they are about $300 USD... they look nice but maybe I would surely break them in no time! 
The brakes are more or less fixed I could certainly find a way to bak up on those but I would surely have to find a good reason on doing so. I´ll have a second thought on this, too many omens..

Thanks for the info and advices!

Antonio


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks a lot! The Flux is a baeutifull frame, yesterday placed in the living room and just stared at it for hours... had to hid it from view, I didn´t thought that the polished metal finish would look so nice!
I do see Vizcainos advice as a bad one, only an expensive one!!! maibe the cranks are that good, they really look nice! But having a limited budget for the build avoids me from following the really expensive advices...
I also think that in the end the Reba team was a good choice, given the constrains and circumstances it was the best option for me, although I´ll need to learn how adjust the thing! 
Hoping to see you soon!

Antonio


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Or better yet...


Looks like only Triphop got my joke. I dont blame Warp though, with all that "urban" riding, yoprobably thought that was a bear!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Looks like only Triphop got my joke. I dont blame Warp though, with all that "urban" riding, yoprobably thought that was a bear!!!


We don't have squirrels at Veracruz, much less bears.... I thought it was a rat or some weird skunk....


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

anteopolis said:


> * Main purpose: Trail
> * Trail terrain: Variado
> * Frame: K2 ZED 4.0 2004
> * Frame Size: S/15
> ...


Así quedó.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

*Update*

There we go 
Main purpose: Showing off (on the mountain of course)
* Trail terrain: It's my one and only bike, so all terrain it is.
* Frame: Dean Duke Softail
* Frame Size: Medium
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Grey (Titanium)
* Shock: Cane Creek AD-5
* Fork: Spinner Aeris Ti
* Brakes: Vuelta Mag Tuned 
* Brake Levers: Extralite Ultralevers
* Cranks: Extralite E-bones
* Shifters: XTR 952 tuned
* Front Derailleur: XTR 960 Ti bolts
* Rear Derailleur: XTR 960 tuned with Prolite kit
* Chain: KMC X10 SL
* Pedals: Crank Bros.Ti Eggbeater with Ti spindle
* Stem: Syntace F99 Ti bolts
* Handlebar: Maxm MX-5
* Seatpost: Extralite The post UL
* Saddle:Tune Speedneedle Marathon
* Bottom Bracket: FSA Plat Pro Ti
* Cassette: XTR 11-34
* Headset: Extralite Freehead
* Grips: Foam generic
* Front Tire: Maxxis Maxxlite 310 1.95
* Front Rim: DT Swiss XR-4.1 28 aerolite rays
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT 240S Speedcific skewer
* Rear Tire: Maxxis Maxxlite 310 1.95
* Rear Rim: DT Swiss XR-4.1 32 aerolite rays
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT 240S Speedcific skewer
* Seatpost Collar: Extralite

*** Build Weight: 8, 227 gr
I change the show tires for Schwalbe Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph for trail riding, which rises the weight to 8,550 gr


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jesus, your bike weighs the same as half of my bike!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

* Main purpose: trails and urban run
* Trail terrain: whatever
* Frame: Banshee Viento
* Frame Size: Large
* Color (frame/rear triangle): Titanium (just the color, hahaha)
* Shock: 0.0 mm, super propedal, 
* Fork: Fox Talas R
* Brakes: Hayes HFX 9
* Brake Levers: 
* Cranks: Shimano OEM for Specialized, maybe deore level?
* Shifters: Shimano Deore
* Front Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT
* Chain: Shimano something, don't remember, maybe XT?
* Pedals: Shimano 520s
* Stem: Vital 90mm stem, or RaceFace Evolve 110, have to test for fit
* Handlebar: Easton EA30 monkeyrise riser
* Seatpost: like-to-be-stuck from factory
* Saddle: WTB Rocket V
* Bottom Bracket: Shimano something
* Cassette: Shimano something, maybe deore
* Headset: Cane Creek S-2
* Grips: Oury Lock Ons grips, great!
* Front Tire: Panaracer Fire XC 2.1 UST 
* Front Rim: Mavic XM 819
* Front Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Rear Tire: Panaracer Fire XC 2.1 UST 
* Rear Rim: Mavic XM 819
* Rear Hub/Skewer: Shimano XT
* Seatpost Collar: whatever, came with the frame
*** Build Weight: have no idea, probably a bit more than my ML, haven't weighted it

* Future Changes:

Just test for right stem size. I hope to keep the bike as is for a long time! My wallet hurts!


----------

